# Where?



## Angela (Feb 24, 2010)

where is the best place to get quality eo's with staying power for cp soap.  They are not all created equal that's for sure.  Thanks
Angela


----------



## bodybym (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had good luck with the ones from Brambleberry.com - but remember that not all EO's will stick no matter who they are from. Citrus scents (especially lemon and orange) tend not to stick no matter who makes them. Their lime sticks well as does spearmint, listea, lemongrass, peppermint, tea tree, eucylaptus, basil (smells like Thai basil - a bit of licorice to it), and rosemarry. Those are the ones that I've tried in CP. 

I also like their tangerine, orange, lemon, grapefruit for other things (such as scrubs, shower gels, and foaming hand and body wash) that aren't CP - haven't tried them in MP yet - but will one of these days. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Angela (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't been by here to check in a few days, thanks bodybym for that bit of info, much appreciated.


----------



## carebear (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure what you are asking.

Some EOs have good staying power in soaps, others less so.  Regardless of the supplier, a citrus isn't going to work well - for example.

If you are asking for recommendations of suppliers, I use New Directions for many of mine.


----------

